# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامم برای شروع طوفانی 96.نظرتون؟

## GUST

سلام 
آقا ما هنوز عرق 95 خشک نشده استارتمون رو زدیم! 
این برنامه فردام...
اگر خوب هست همینجوری ادامه بدم....
1)مرور آنالیز ترکیبی (برای فهم بهتر گراف)
2) گراف گسسته (خیلی سبز)
3)دین و زندگی درس 1و2 (تست کنکور -تالیفی - سنجش - گزینه 2 ) 
4)فیزیک 100 تست اول حرکت (منبع خیلی سبز) 
5)مرور لغات پرتکرار زبان پیش و سوم 
6) فیزیک 3 ( تست کنکور ترمودینامیک گاج) 
7)جزوه معلم مبحث بخش پذیری
8) ادبیات پیش 4 درس اول ( فقط نثر معنی بیت تاریخ ادبیات ) 
9) مرور 20 صفحه اول لغات کلک معلم ساجدی
10)مرور تست های ترمودینامیک مرآت
 :Yahoo (4): تموم شد!!! به نظرتون اجرا میشه!!!؟
زبان فارسی و آرایه ادبی کُمپلت تعطیلم بهشون دست نزدم!!! 
واسه هردو خیلی سبز دارم! خوبه یانه!؟چی بخونم براش؟

----------


## sajad564

اگه برسی که عالیه... ولی اگه برسی :Yahoo (4): 
الان پوریا میاد میگه تو اگه بیل زنی برو باغچه خودتو بیل بزن :Yahoo (4): 
پوری جون بیا هرچه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو :Yahoo (4): 
@*pouria98@*

----------


## Maximus

سلام دوست عزیز (اگر برا سال اول خوندی بقیه مطالبم رو بخون و گرنه نیازی به خوندن نیست)نمیخای یک هفته ب خودت استراحت بدی و ریکاوری کنی ؟؟!!!چون پشت کنکور موندن یکی از نکات مهمش اینه که خوندنش پیوسته باشه همش درگیر کنکور بودی ؛ ذهنت درگیره یه روز هم میرسه به حدی خسته میشی دیگه میزنی جاده خاکی تا روز کنکور هیچی نمیخونی

----------


## GUST

> سلام دوست عزیز (اگر برا سال اول خوندی بقیه مطالبم رو بخون و گرنه نیازی به خوندن نیست)نمیخای یک هفته ب خودت استراحت بدی و ریکاوری کنی ؟؟!!!چون پشت کنکور موندن یکی از نکات مهمش اینه که خوندنش پیوسته باشه همش درگیر کنکور بودی ؛ ذهنت درگیره یه روز هم میرسه به حدی خسته میشی دیگه میزنی جاده خاکی تا روز کنکور هیچی نمیخونی


من نه رفیق دارم نه دوست *** نه گوشی نه توی تلگراام دوست درست حسابی نه هیچ زهرمار دیگه ای 
تا روز یکشنبه که کلاس رانندگیم شروع میشه عملا بیکارم
بعدشم ا الان یا هیچ هوقت !!! 
من میرم !!! خداحافظ  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

داداش جو گیر نشو بعد 4 روز ول میکنی رمز موفقیت اهسته پیوسته هست !!!

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


سلام 
آقا ما هنوز عرق 95 خشک نشده استارتمون رو زدیم! 
این برنامه فردام...
اگر خوب هست همینجوری ادامه بدم....
1)مرور آنالیز ترکیبی (برای فهم بهتر گراف)
2) گراف گسسته (خیلی سبز)
3)دین و زندگی درس 1و2 (تست کنکور -تالیفی - سنجش - گزینه 2 ) 
4)فیزیک 100 تست اول حرکت (منبع خیلی سبز) 
5)مرور لغات پرتکرار زبان پیش و سوم 
6) فیزیک 3 ( تست کنکور ترمودینامیک گاج) 
7)جزوه معلم مبحث بخش پذیری
8) ادبیات پیش 4 درس اول ( فقط نثر معنی بیت تاریخ ادبیات ) 
9) مرور 20 صفحه اول لغات کلک معلم ساجدی
10)مرور تست های ترمودینامیک مرآت
تموم شد!!! به نظرتون اجرا میشه!!!؟
زبان فارسی و آرایه ادبی کُمپلت تعطیلم بهشون دست نزدم!!! 
واسه هردو خیلی سبز دارم! خوبه یانه!؟چی بخونم براش؟


 درمورد زبانفارسی  بهترین کتاب  زبان فارسی نشردریافت از دکترهامون سبطی هست. که چون حجمش زیاده از همین تابستان باید شروع بشه مطالعه اش.یه آپشن خیلی بهتر وجود داشت قبلا: زبان فارسی 3 از عباس براری  (انتشارات خیلی سبز) واقعا عالی بود اما دیگه خیلی سبز تجدید چاپش نمیکنه و گویا بجاش زبانفارسی هفت خان خیلی سبز  هست که میتونید یا دست دوم کتاب عباس براری را پیدا کنید یا درقالب  جدید کتابهای هفت خوان خیلی سبز ،زبانفارسی را بخونید. برای آرایه هم اکثرا آرایه الگو را گزینه خوبی میدونند. درمورد آرایه یه جزوه ی mp3  کفایت میکنه.مساله مهم تمرین زیاد و حل تستهای استاندارده. لذا بنظرم میشه با کتابچه آرایه لقمه مهرو ماه هم نتیجه خوبی گرفت بشرطیکه کنارش تستهای ادبیات موضوعی گاج  را کار کرد یا هرکتابی که تستهای سراسری و سنجش و گاج  را داشته باشه.اگر برای هردوش ازهفت خان های خیلی سبز دارید همونا خوبه. موفق باشید.*

----------


## narges75

اگه بعد از نتایج شروع کنم دیر نمیشه؟

----------


## mehdi69460

> اگه بعد از نتایج شروع کنم دیر نمیشه؟


الان پوریا98 میاد میگه نه دیر میشه از همین الان شروع کن و دیگه انجمن نیا و وقتت رو هدر نده خخخخخخ نه خواهر من چرا دیر بشه همه صبر میکنند هم ریکاوری کنن و نتیجه ببینن نتیجه ها حدودا دو هفته دیگه میاد نیمه دوم مرداد حول و حوش 15 مرداد

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> الان پوریا98 میاد میگه نه دیر میشه از همین الان شروع کن و دیگه انجمن نیا و وقتت رو هدر نده خخخخخخ نه خواهر من چرا دیر بشه همه صبر میکنند هم ریکاوری کنن و نتیجه ببینن نتیجه ها حدودا دو هفته دیگه میاد نیمه دوم مرداد حول و حوش 15 مرداد
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


منم میخواستم همینو بگم گفتم پوریا الان میاد گارد میگیره بیخیالش شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> داداش جو گیر نشو بعد 4 روز ول میکنی رمز موفقیت اهسته پیوسته هست !!!


جوگیر نمیشم تا الان 3.5 ساعت خوندم پیش به سوی 8 ساعت!!!! :Yahoo (101): 

15 روز هم 15 روزه!!! 
یک عید نوروز محسوب میشه که زمان طلایی هست! 
به کوری چشم بعضیا خسته هم نمیشم! پیش به سوی 96  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sajad564

> جوگیر نمیشم تا الان 3.5 ساعت خوندم پیش به سوی 8 ساعت!!!!
> 
> 15 روز هم 15 روزه!!! 
> یک عید نوروز محسوب میشه که زمان طلایی هست! 
> به کوری چشم بعضیا خسته هم نمیشم! پیش به سوی 96


والا برنامه ای که ریختی علایم جو گیر شدنه :Yahoo (4): خسته نمیشی؟؟مگه انسان نیستی؟؟هر انسانی خسته میشه

----------


## sajad564

هنو کتاب دیف انتخاب نکردی؟

----------


## GUST

> والا برنامه ای که ریختی علایم جو گیر شدنهخسته نمیشی؟؟مگه انسان نیستی؟؟هر انسانی خسته میشه


نه !هم کتاب دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه میخوام هم زبان فارسی! 
 :Yahoo (100): نه خدارو شکر :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> نه !هم کتاب دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه میخوام هم زبان فارسی! 
> نه خدارو شکر


ترمیم کی شرکت می کنی؟

----------


## pouria98

> الان پوریا98 میاد میگه نه دیر میشه از همین الان شروع کن و دیگه انجمن نیا و وقتت رو هدر نده خخخخخخ نه خواهر من چرا دیر بشه همه صبر میکنند هم ریکاوری کنن و نتیجه ببینن نتیجه ها حدودا دو هفته دیگه میاد نیمه دوم مرداد حول و حوش 15 مرداد
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk





> منم میخواستم همینو بگم گفتم پوریا الان میاد گارد میگیره بیخیالش شدم


پوریا نه باکسی دشمنی داره و نه بد کسی رو میخواد
پوریا فقط داره میگه وقتتون رو نکشید انقدر به بهانه ریکاوری و رفع خستگی
تو یه چشم بهم زدن 96 هم برگزار میشه و اونموقع همین روز ها که هدر دادین میاد جلوی چشماتون

طرف جوری میگه ریکاوری انگار از پارسال تا دیروز داشته روزی 15 ساعت در روز میخونده!!! عزیزان  سر جمع بعضی از دوستامون 100 ساعت هم نخوندن چیزی پارسال (کل سال 94-95منظورمه) بعد رتبه ها با این که مدرسه میرفتن هفته ای حداقل 60 ساعت مطالعه میکردن 
خو عزیز من اگه نتیجه میخوای باید با این رقبا مبارزه کنی

دوست گلمون هم خوب حرفی میزنه ... 15 روز هم 15 روزه، خودش یه عید میشه
درود بر تو gust عزیز همینطور ادامه بده

----------


## sajad564

> پوریا نه باکسی دشمنی داره و نه بد کسی رو میخواد
> پوریا فقط داره میگه وقتتون رو نکشید انقدر به بهانه ریکاوری و رفع خستگی
> تو یه چشم بهم زدن 96 هم برگزار میشه و اونموقع همین روز ها که هدر دادین میاد جلوی چشماتون
> 
> طرف جوری میگه ریکاوری انگار از پارسال تا دیروز داشته روزی 15 ساعت در روز میخونده!!! عزیزان  سر جمع بعضی از دوستامون 100 ساعت هم نخوندن چیزی پارسال (کل سال 94-95منظورمه) بعد رتبه ها با این که مدرسه میرفتن هفته ای حداقل 60 ساعت مطالعه میکردن 
> خو عزیز من اگه نتیجه میخوای باید با این رقبا مبارزه کنی
> 
> دوست گلمون هم خوب حرفی میزنه ... 15 روز هم 15 روزه، خودش یه عید میشه
> درود بر تو gust عزیز همینطور ادامه بده


اتفاقا میخواستم در مورد رتبه های برترو ساعت مطالعشون بهت اطلاع بدم خوب شد یادم اوردی
والا تجربی رو نمیدونم ولی تو ریاضی ها طبق امار سایت کانون اکثر تک رقمی ها میگفتن 30-35-40-45 ساعت در هفته
یه بار دیگه هم یادمه با رتبه 6 کشوری مصاحبه کردن گفته بودش که ساعت مطالعش میانگین روزی6 ساعت بوده
ولی باشه شما راس میگی

----------


## narges75

> الان پوریا98 میاد میگه نه دیر میشه از همین الان شروع کن و دیگه انجمن نیا و وقتت رو هدر نده خخخخخخ نه خواهر من چرا دیر بشه همه صبر میکنند هم ریکاوری کنن و نتیجه ببینن نتیجه ها حدودا دو هفته دیگه میاد نیمه دوم مرداد حول و حوش 15 مرداد
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


خخخخخ ممنون داداش گلم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> پوریا نه باکسی دشمنی داره و نه بد کسی رو میخواد
> پوریا فقط داره میگه وقتتون رو نکشید انقدر به بهانه ریکاوری و رفع خستگی
> تو یه چشم بهم زدن 96 هم برگزار میشه و اونموقع همین روز ها که هدر دادین میاد جلوی چشماتون
> 
> طرف جوری میگه ریکاوری انگار از پارسال تا دیروز داشته روزی 15 ساعت در روز میخونده!!! عزیزان  سر جمع بعضی از دوستامون 100 ساعت هم نخوندن چیزی پارسال (کل سال 94-95منظورمه) بعد رتبه ها با این که مدرسه میرفتن هفته ای حداقل 60 ساعت مطالعه میکردن 
> خو عزیز من اگه نتیجه میخوای باید با این رقبا مبارزه کنی
> 
> دوست گلمون هم خوب حرفی میزنه ... 15 روز هم 15 روزه، خودش یه عید میشه
> درود بر تو gust عزیز همینطور ادامه بده


پوریا داداش یک مسئله من رفتم پلیس +10 برای گواهینامه ام معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم! 
معافیت یکساله ام به خاطر اون از بین نرفته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
یعنی یک سال وقت دارم دیگه؟؟
یک وقت دی ماه موقع ثبت نام نگن مشمولی خاک به سر بشم! :Yahoo (68):

----------


## GUST

> ترمیم کی شرکت می کنی؟


وقتی دی ماه خدای درس ها شدم میرم 20 ها رو درو میکنم میام خونه

----------


## alireza378

این سایت بهم استرس زیادی میده

----------


## GUST

> این سایت بهم استرس زیادی میده


نیا خب ! برو بشین درستو بخون!

----------


## alireza378

> نیا خب ! برو بشین درستو بخون!


شما نمیری؟  :Yahoo (4): 
من تازه امسال میرم سوم  :Yahoo (50):  الآنم کتاب نمیتونم بخرم بشینم درس بخونم  :Yahoo (4):  میخام صبر کنم کنکور 95 اضافه شه بهش

----------


## GUST

> شما نمیری؟ 
> من تازه امسال میرم سوم  الآنم کتاب نمیتونم بخرم بشینم درس بخونم  میخام صبر کنم کنکور 95 اضافه شه بهش


سال 97 کنکور داری پسر جان! خوبه به فکر باشی ولی الان نمیتونی کتاب بخری و بخونی چون هنوز به مفاهیم مسلط نیستی !اگر مثلا انتگرال دیفرانسیل بلد باشی خیلی تو حل بعضی از سئوالات کمکت میکنه! خلاصه باید پک دبیرستانت کامل باشه و اینجوری نمیشه !

----------


## alireza378

> سال 97 کنکور داری پسر جان! خوبه به فکر باشی ولی الان نمیتونی کتاب بخری و بخونی چون هنوز به مفاهیم مسلط نیستی !اگر مثلا انتگرال دیفرانسیل بلد باشی خیلی تو حل بعضی از سئوالات کمکت میکنه! خلاصه باید پک دبیرستانت کامل باشه و اینجوری نمیشه !


منظورم کتابای سومه  :Yahoo (21):  
به هرحال آرزوی موفقیت میکنم. امیدوارم مهر ماه 97 هم دیگه رو در شریف ببینیم...  البته شما که میشی ورودی 96 دانشگاه
همینجا بهم قول بده که همو می بینیم.... انگیزت تقویت میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza378

یه سوال جالب
حاصل عبارت زیر را بدست آورید

----------


## GUST

@Pouria98 
تا الان 5ساعت و 10 دقیقه !!  :Yahoo (4): همچنان ادامه دارد

----------


## GUST

> اگه برسی که عالیه... ولی اگه برسی
> الان پوریا میاد میگه تو اگه بیل زنی برو باغچه خودتو بیل بزن
> پوری جون بیا هرچه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو
> @*pouria98@*


روز اول 7ساعت و 15 دقیقه ! برو حالشو ببر!×××× :Yahoo (4): 
اندازه گیری شده با کرنومتر!

----------


## mohamad.wre

> اتفاقا میخواستم در مورد رتبه های برترو ساعت مطالعشون بهت اطلاع بدم خوب شد یادم اوردی
> والا تجربی رو نمیدونم ولی تو ریاضی ها طبق امار سایت کانون اکثر تک رقمی ها میگفتن 30-35-40-45 ساعت در هفته
> یه بار دیگه هم یادمه با رتبه 6 کشوری مصاحبه کردن گفته بودش که ساعت مطالعش میانگین روزی6 ساعت بوده
> ولی باشه شما راس میگی


عزیزم ساده ای؟
خب معلومه  الکی میگن
رتبه  تک رقمی ریاضی یعنی تابستون زیر 55 ساعت امکان نداره
چوت خیل از بچه ها نمیتونن بخونن این ساعت رو   کم میگن که نا امید نشن. و  جذب بشن و برن با برنامه اینا پیش برن. چون میگن نگا ن طرف با 6 ساعت رتبه تک رقمی میشه
یعنی زیر 8 ساعت راه نداره . براه تک رقمی

----------


## GUST

> عزیزم ساده ای؟
> خب معلومه  الکی میگن
> رتبه  تک رقمی ریاضی یعنی تابستون زیر 55 ساعت امکان نداره
> چوت خیل از بچه ها نمیتونن بخونن این ساعت رو   کم میگن که نا امید نشن. و  جذب بشن و برن با برنامه اینا پیش برن. چون میگن نگا ن طرف با 6 ساعت رتبه تک رقمی میشه
> یعنی زیر 8 ساعت راه نداره . براه تک رقمی


روز اول 7:15 
ایشالا میبرمش بالای 10 ساعت

----------


## sajad564

> عزیزم ساده ای؟
> خب معلومه  الکی میگن
> رتبه  تک رقمی ریاضی یعنی تابستون زیر 55 ساعت امکان نداره
> چوت خیل از بچه ها نمیتونن بخونن این ساعت رو   کم میگن که نا امید نشن. و  جذب بشن و برن با برنامه اینا پیش برن. چون میگن نگا ن طرف با 6 ساعت رتبه تک رقمی میشه
> یعنی زیر 8 ساعت راه نداره . براه تک رقمی


ینی میگی دروغ میگن؟؟؟تو همین سایت مصاحبه با رتبه هارو ببین...درضمن اگه قرار بود کم کنن واس همه رو کم میکردن تا بقیه رو قانع کنن که برنامه اونا خوبه(شایان پور میر بابایی گفتش هفته ای دوازده ساعت)...راستی اصن ساعت مطالعه چه ربطی به برنامه داره؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> روز اول 7ساعت و 15 دقیقه ! برو حالشو ببر!××××
> اندازه گیری شده با کرنومتر!


الان اون چیزایی که میخواستی بخونی رو خوندی؟؟

----------


## ََARMAN

> ینی میگی دروغ میگن؟؟؟تو همین سایت مصاحبه با رتبه هارو ببین...درضمن اگه قرار بود کم کنن واس همه رو کم میکردن تا بقیه رو قانع کنن که برنامه اونا خوبه(شایان پور میر بابایی گفتش هفته ای دوازده ساعت)...راستی اصن ساعت مطالعه چه ربطی به برنامه داره؟؟


رتبه برتر پارسالم همین حدودا میگفت. شما یه نگا به قیافشون بندازی شبیه جلد دیفرانسیل شده هفته ای 12ساعت؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> رتبه برتر پارسالم همین حدودا میگفت. شما یه نگا به قیافشون بندازی شبیه جلد دیفرانسیل شده هفته ای 12ساعت؟؟


روزی دوازده ساعت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ََARMAN


رتبه برتر پارسالم همین حدودا میگفت. شما یه نگا به قیافشون بندازی شبیه جلد دیفرانسیل شده هفته ای 12ساعت؟؟


دروغ میگن اکثرا.....اینا از روز اول ابتدایی روزی 12سیزده ساعت حداقل میخوندن.......
.
.
البته رتبه یک تجربی 94 میگفت روزی 14 ساعت میخونده......*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> دروغ میگن اکثرا.....اینا از روز اول ابتدایی روزی 12سیزده ساعت حداقل میخوندن.......
> .
> .
> البته رتبه یک تجربی 94 میگفت روزی 14 ساعت میخونده......*


چرا باید دروغ بگن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


چرا باید دروغ بگن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بیشتر به خاطر اون مصاحبه کننده.مثلا من شنیدم کانون چون بچه ها نمیتونن ساعت مطالعه بالایی داشته باشن کمتر میگه که کسی نا امید نشه...........
.
.
.بعضیاشونم میخوان بگن ما نیوتون هستیم  .iq بالای 200 داریم............همشون خرخونن*

----------


## F.amin

> اتفاقا میخواستم در مورد رتبه های برترو ساعت مطالعشون بهت اطلاع بدم خوب شد یادم اوردی
> والا تجربی رو نمیدونم ولی تو ریاضی ها طبق امار سایت کانون اکثر تک رقمی ها میگفتن 30-35-40-45 ساعت در هفته
> یه بار دیگه هم یادمه با رتبه 6 کشوری مصاحبه کردن گفته بودش که ساعت مطالعش میانگین روزی6 ساعت بوده
> ولی باشه شما راس میگی


اینا قبلا بستن

تو سال کنکور فقط مرور دارن

پسر خالم هشتمه تو علامه حلی تهران

از الان آرایه هارو فوله

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> *
> بیشتر به خاطر اون مصاحبه کننده.مثلا من شنیدم کانون چون بچه ها نمیتونن ساعت مطالعه بالایی داشته باشن کمتر میگه که کسی نا امید نشه...........
> .
> .
> .بعضیاشونم میخوان بگن ما نیوتون هستیم  .iq بالای 200 داریم............همشون خرخونن*


خب این دروغه چه سودی برای کانون داره؟؟؟؟؟
در مورد ای کیو هم با ساعت مطالعه که بهتر میشه کلاس گذاشت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> اینا قبلا بستن
> 
> تو سال کنکور فقط مرور دارن
> 
> پسر خالم هشتمه تو علامه حلی تهران
> 
> از الان آرایه هارو فوله
> 
> Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk


اره اینو قبول دارم اونا از قبل میخوندن(حالا شیشم نه)ولی از سوم دبیرستان سروع کردن به خوندن برا کنکور

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


خب این دروغه چه سودی برای کانون داره؟؟؟؟؟
در مورد ای کیو هم با ساعت مطالعه که بهتر میشه کلاس گذاشت


 حقیقتش نمیدونم...ولی شک ندارم همه رتبه برترا و حتی زیر 3000 ها حداقل روزی 10 ساعتو میخونن.
.
.
.البته ساعت مطالعه زیادم مهم نیست..ممکنه یه نفر 20 صفحه رو تو 5 ساعت بخونه یه نفر دیگه تو 2 ساعت*

----------


## Nestor

مفبد نمیشه اینقد 12 ساعت خوند من خودم نهایتش 8 ساعت میتونستم بخونم
به ساعت زیاد دقت نکنین هر چقدر در توانتونه بخونین و سعی کنین هر روز بیشتر از روز قبل بخونین

----------


## GUST

> ینی میگی دروغ میگن؟؟؟تو همین سایت مصاحبه با رتبه هارو ببین...درضمن اگه قرار بود کم کنن واس همه رو کم میکردن تا بقیه رو قانع کنن که برنامه اونا خوبه(شایان پور میر بابایی گفتش هفته ای دوازده ساعت)...راستی اصن ساعت مطالعه چه ربطی به برنامه داره؟؟


تا ترمودینامیک بیشتر نتونستم ادامه بدم ساعت 10 شب شد!! 
حاجی نمیشه ! 
فقط 110 تا تست دینی شد 
70 تا تست فیزیک مبحث بردار 
70 تا تست فیزیک مبحث ترمو
به انضمام خوندن درسنامه ها! 
درضمن تا ساعت 11 صبح خواب بودم علتش این بود که روز کنکورر از ساعت 6 تا 12 شب بیدار بودم یک سره !

----------


## Mr Sky

*برنامه فردا من:
ریاضی دو تا آخر دنباله هندسی
یک سومه فصل اول هندسه دو 
ضمی و معرفه و نکره و اسم عربی
لغات و گرامر زبان 1و2
فقط آیات دو درس اول دینی دو
فصل اول شیمی دو
2 ساعت هم برای امتحانات ترمیم دی 
در کل 10ساعت*

----------


## Mr Sky

*البته چون بعضی از کتابایی که ار نت سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده نتدنستم همه درسا رو بزارم...مجبور شدم یکم تغییرش بدم*

----------


## GUST

> *البته چون بعضی از کتابایی که ار نت سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده نتدنستم همه درسا رو بزارم...مجبور شدم یکم تغییرش بدم*


از الان برای ترمیم دی !  :Yahoo (77): برای کنکور بخون ترمیم خودش خونده میشه !

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


از الان برای ترمیم دی ! برای کنکور بخون ترمیم خودش خونده میشه !


دو ساعت که چیزی نیست .......این معدل روانمو این دو سال نابود کرده.باید نابودش کنم..قضیه حیثیتیه*

----------


## storm001

> سلام 
> آقا ما هنوز عرق 95 خشک نشده استارتمون رو زدیم! 
> این برنامه فردام...
> اگر خوب هست همینجوری ادامه بدم....
> 1)مرور آنالیز ترکیبی (برای فهم بهتر گراف)
> 2) گراف گسسته (خیلی سبز)
> 3)دین و زندگی درس 1و2 (تست کنکور -تالیفی - سنجش - گزینه 2 ) 
> 4)فیزیک 100 تست اول حرکت (منبع خیلی سبز) 
> 5)مرور لغات پرتکرار زبان پیش و سوم 
> ...


سلام
درستش همینه....چون اگه وقفه انداختی و واسه شروع دوباره فردا فردا کردی شاید تا شب کنکور این فردا طول بکشه
فقط یه طوری برنامه ریزی کن بازده خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام 
> آقا ما هنوز عرق 95 خشک نشده استارتمون رو زدیم! 
> این برنامه فردام...
> اگر خوب هست همینجوری ادامه بدم....
> 1)مرور آنالیز ترکیبی (برای فهم بهتر گراف)
> 2) گراف گسسته (خیلی سبز)
> 3)دین و زندگی درس 1و2 (تست کنکور -تالیفی - سنجش - گزینه 2 ) 
> 4)فیزیک 100 تست اول حرکت (منبع خیلی سبز) 
> 5)مرور لغات پرتکرار زبان پیش و سوم 
> ...


یه هفته استراحت کن 
خدایی خسته نشدی من خودم ک حالم از کنکور بهم میخوره  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (114): 
از 6 ساعت شروع کن بعد از عید بالای 10 ساعت

----------


## GUST

> یه هفته استراحت کن 
> خدایی خسته نشدی من خودم ک حالم از کنکور بهم میخوره 
> از 6 ساعت شروع کن بعد از عید بالای 10 ساعت


 :Yahoo (77): حاجی نه گوشی دارم نه زید دارم! نه زهر مار دارم! استراحت 8 ساعت میخوام بخوابم ! !چه خاکی بریزم به سرم این یک هفته!!! یا باید سفت بگیری یا کل ول کنی بری!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *برنامه فردا من:
> ریاضی دو تا آخر دنباله هندسی
> یک سومه فصل اول هندسه دو 
> ضمی و معرفه و نکره و اسم عربی
> لغات و گرامر زبان 1و2
> فقط آیات دو درس اول دینی دو
> فصل اول شیمی دو
> 2 ساعت هم برای امتحانات ترمیم دی 
> در کل 10ساعت*


توم که جو گیر شدی  :Yahoo (21):  منطقی باشید  :Yahoo (21):  بابا حداقل 4 روز استراحت کنید ( میدونم الان میگی من که هیچی نخوندم ولی اون فشاری که کنکور به ذهن و روان ادم میاره خیلی زیاده )
بعد تا 15 مرداد روزی 5 ساعت بخون بعد زیادش کن یه دفعه فشار نیار زود میبری !
بازم تاکید میکنم اهسته و پیوسته !

----------


## GUST

> توم که جو گیر شدی  منطقی باشید  بابا حداقل 4 روز استراحت کنید ( میدونم الان میگی من که هیچی نخوندم ولی اون فشاری که کنکور به ذهن و روان ادم میاره خیلی زیاده )
> بعد تا 15 مرداد روزی 5 ساعت بخون بعد زیادش کن یه دفعه فشار نیار زود میبری !
> بازم تاکید میکنم اهسته و پیوسته !


من اصلا فشار سر جلسه هم بهم نیومد آرامه آرامم!بزار بخونه آقاجان بزار بخونههههههههههه

----------


## chris300

دوست عزیز اگه این برنامه ای که داری تداوم داشته باشه عالیه ولی اگه وسطای کار پنچر شی فایده ای نداره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من اصلا فشار سر جلسه هم بهم نیومد* آرامه آرامم*!بزار بخونه آقاجان بزار بخونههههههههههه


موفق نمیشید از من گفتن بود این یه حس گذار میشه ! برید دانشگاه ازاد عمر خودتون تلف نکنید !


ببخشید رک گفتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


توم که جو گیر شدی  منطقی باشید  بابا حداقل 4 روز استراحت کنید ( میدونم الان میگی من که هیچی نخوندم ولی اون فشاری که کنکور به ذهن و روان ادم میاره خیلی زیاده )
بعد تا 15 مرداد روزی 5 ساعت بخون بعد زیادش کن یه دفعه فشار نیار زود میبری !
بازم تاکید میکنم اهسته و پیوسته !


تند ، فشرده ، پیوسته*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> تند ، فشرده ، پیوسته*


وسطاش جوری پنچر میشی که نمیشه پنچر گیری کرد ! اینو خودم تجربه کردم که دارم میگم بهت عزیز =)

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


وسطاش جوری پنچر میشی که نمیشه پنچر گیری کرد ! اینو خودم تجربه کردم که دارم میگم بهت عزیز =)


من خودم امسال بهمن پنچر که چه عرض کنم ....ترکیدم  یه دفه.......
.
.
.
ولی پنچری به خاطر عدم استقامت و پشتکار و تلاشه که از نا امیدی زود گذر و فریبنده ناشی میشه هست
نه این چیزی که شما میفرمایی
.
.
کنکور واسه من یعنی خرخونی با استقامت و صحیح  و استفاده از کوچکترین لحظه ها واسه خر خونی
.
.
.*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> من خودم امسال بهمن پنچر که چه عرض کنم ....ترکیدم  یه دفه.......
> .
> .
> .
> ولی پنچری به خاطر عدم استقامت و پشتکار و تلاشه که از نا امیدی زود گذر و فریبنده ناشی میشه هست
> نه این چیزی که شما میفرمایی
> .
> .
> ...


من 4 روز فقط 4 روز روزی 14 ساعت خوندم بعد 3 هفته نخوندم ! اینو یادت باشه عزیز دل ! خودت باید تصمیم بگیری ! شب خوش

----------


## N3DA

استارتر محترم امیدوارم تا آخرش با همین انرژی ادامه بدی.موفق باشی
من وایمستم جوابا بیاد از پارسال بهتر دادم شاید پردیس یا آزاد شهرستان اوردم. :/ خدا رو چه دیدی  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط اینکه خبر دارین تغییر کتابا تا چه حد بوده؟کن فیکون کردن؟  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## GUST

> استارتر محترم امیدوارم تا آخرش با همین انرژی ادامه بدی.موفق باشی
> من وایمستم جوابا بیاد از پارسال بهتر دادم شاید پردیس یا آزاد شهرستان اوردم. :/ خدا رو چه دیدی 
> فقط اینکه خبر دارین تغییر کتابا تا چه حد بوده؟کن فیکون کردن؟


هیچ تغییری نمیکنه و نخواهد کرد! سازمان درگیر تولید کتاب واسه دهمی هاست! الان صرف نمیکنه تغییرات ایجاد کنن! 
تا سال 97 هیچ تغییری نمیکنه

----------


## GUST

> من 4 روز فقط 4 روز روزی 14 ساعت خوندم بعد 3 هفته نخوندم ! اینو یادت باشه عزیز دل ! خودت باید تصمیم بگیری ! شب خوش


یعنی فقط بعضیاتون بلدین جو بدین! 
پشت کنکور لولویه پشت کنکور نمیتونین ! 
ول میکنین ! 
افسردگی میگیرین ! 
خودکشی میکنین! 
دوست عزیز شما رشته اات تجربی نیست که با استدلال استقرایی حرف میزنی! 
اگر هرکسی پشت کنکور مونده و ول کرده من میتونم مثال نقضش باشم!!! 
تا ساعت 8 صبح روز برگزاری آزمون هم سر پا هستم ! یا علی

----------


## sajad564

> *
> تند ، فشرده ، پیوسته*


تند فشرد پیوسته=کنکور به ...میره این خط اینم نشون

----------


## sajad564

> *
> من خودم امسال بهمن پنچر که چه عرض کنم ....ترکیدم  یه دفه.......
> .
> .
> .
> ولی پنچری به خاطر عدم استقامت و پشتکار و تلاشه که از نا امیدی زود گذر و فریبنده ناشی میشه هست
> نه این چیزی که شما میفرمایی
> .
> .
> ...


اسکای جان از تو دیگه انتظار این حرفا رو نداشتم

----------


## sajad564

> تا ترمودینامیک بیشتر نتونستم ادامه بدم ساعت 10 شب شد!! 
> حاجی نمیشه ! 
> فقط 110 تا تست دینی شد 
> 70 تا تست فیزیک مبحث بردار 
> 70 تا تست فیزیک مبحث ترمو
> به انضمام خوندن درسنامه ها! 
> درضمن تا ساعت 11 صبح خواب بودم علتش این بود که روز کنکورر از ساعت 6 تا 12 شب بیدار بودم یک سره !


ببین عزیزم من نمیگم تو نمیتونی امروز یه فردا دوازده ساعت بخونی من میگم تو نمیتونی به طور پیوسته روزی دوازده ساعت درس بخونی مگر اینکه...

----------


## AccessDenied

دوست عزیز پیشنهاد من نموندن 
اینقدر استقامت در خوندن داری تو دوره کارشناسی انجامش بده 
من ریاضییم و این کنکور هم خوب ندادم بیشتر واسه خودم متاسفم واسه عمومیا وگرنه ریاضی رو که با توجه به کلید قلمچی 70 و خورده ای  زدم و فیزیکو 30 شیمی هم حدود 10 درصد 
از الان برنامه دارم واسه کارشناسیم تهران که قبول نمیشم ولی هرجا که قبول شدم میدونم چطور بخونم 
من متولد 78 هستم و یک سال جهشی خوندم ینی اگه یه سال پشت کنکورم بمونم تازه با همسنای خودم وارد دانشگاه میشم و ینی واسه من راحت تره موندن ولی نمیمونم چون یک سالمو هدر میدم 
من اگر کارشناسی ارشد شریف در بیام کسی مدرک کارشناسیمو نیگاه نمیکنه  پس بنظر من اصا پشت کنکور وای نستا که بخوای از الان طوفانی بخونی

----------


## alireza378

کسی رو که یه *الاغ* دنبالش کنه و فکر کنه اون الاغ ، *گرگ* هست ، با نهایت سرعت میدوه. هر چند بالاخره از شدت خستگی و نفس نفس زدن وامیسه... ولی با نهایت سرعت میدوه تا بایسته
حالا هر چی هم بهش بگی: «آرام و پبوسته بدو ، گوش نمیکنه... چرا!؟ چون یقین داره که *گرگ* دنبالشه ، نه *الاغ

*مشکل شماها همینه ، بعضیهاتون کنکور رو الاغ ؛ و بعضی گرگ تصور میکنید ، از نظر من هر دو اشتباه می کنید ، کنکور رو مار فرض کنید. یک مار که میتونه براتون برقصه ، و یا نیشتون بزنه*
*

----------


## sajad564

> کسی رو که یه *الاغ* دنبالش کنه و فکر کنه اون الاغ ، *گرگ* هست ، با نهایت سرعت میدوه. هر چند بالاخره از شدت خستگی و نفس نفس زدن وامیسه... ولی با نهایت سرعت میدوه تا بایسته
> حالا هر چی هم بهش بگی: «آرام و پبوسته بدو ، گوش نمیکنه... چرا!؟ چون یقین داره که *گرگ* دنبالشه ، نه *الاغ
> 
> *مشکل شماها همینه ، بعضیهاتون کنکور رو الاغ ؛ و بعضی گرگ تصور میکنید ، از نظر من هر دو اشتباه می کنید ، کنکور رو مار فرض کنید. یک مار که میتونه براتون برقصه ، و یا نیشتون بزنه*
> *


مارش زهر داره؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza378

> مارش زهر داره؟؟


صد درصد!

----------


## AccessDenied

> کسی رو که یه *الاغ* دنبالش کنه و فکر کنه اون الاغ ، *گرگ* هست ، با نهایت سرعت میدوه. هر چند بالاخره از شدت خستگی و نفس نفس زدن وامیسه... ولی با نهایت سرعت میدوه تا بایسته
> حالا هر چی هم بهش بگی: «آرام و پبوسته بدو ، گوش نمیکنه... چرا!؟ چون یقین داره که *گرگ* دنبالشه ، نه *الاغ
> 
> *مشکل شماها همینه ، بعضیهاتون کنکور رو الاغ ؛ و بعضی گرگ تصور میکنید ، از نظر من هر دو اشتباه می کنید ، کنکور رو مار فرض کنید. یک مار که میتونه براتون برقصه ، و یا نیشتون بزنه*
> *


تیکه اولش جالب بود ولی دومیشو خراب کردی

----------


## alireza378

> تیکه اولش جالب بود ولی دومیشو خراب کردی


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sajad564

> 


نخند همینجوریشم  هزینه های مسواکو خمیر دندون کمرمو شکسته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza378

> نخند همینجوریشم  هزینه های مسواکو خمیر دندون کمرمو شکسته


خرج دستمال کاغذی برات کمتر میفته
گریه بهتره :

----------


## sajad564

خلاصه امیدوارم اکسایی که تا دیروز به زور 4 ساعت میخوندمبا12 خوندنه کارشون به بیمارستان کشیده نشه
شب بخیر...

----------


## GUST

> مارش زهر داره؟؟


پسر خوب اسم اون هدر دادن عمر نیست  من از سال سومه دارم سگ میزنم در حالی که میتونستم برم دختر بازی
به خاطر چندتا استاد مافنگی و معلم ***** و کم کاری قبلی خودم حاضرم نیستم برم دانشگاه آزاد
برام سخته اون همه زحمتی که کشیده شم پودر بشه بره هوا و برم دانشگاه آزاد
شما موفق نشدین من میشم!!!
همچین میگن نمون عمرت هدر میره انگار که دوران راهنمایی و دبستان داشتن بمب اتم میساختن!!! 
5 سال دبستان داشتین یادمیگرفتین یک دوم + سه چهارم چقدر میشه!!! 
پسر همسایه مون رفت دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ! الان داره کامپیوتر فروشی یک نفر رو طی میکشه ماهی 300 تومن 
من اجر زحمت هامو میگیرم!
دیگه هم این انجمن نمیام روحیه ام ضعیف نشه  و اعصابم بهم میریزه 
فقط روز اعلام نتایج میام بهت نشون بدم که میشه! خداحافظ

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> پسر خوب اسم اون هدر دادن عمر نیست  من از سال سومه دارم سگ میزنم در حالی که میتونستم برم دختر بازی
> به خاطر چندتا استاد مافنگی و معلم ***** و کم کاری قبلی خودم حاضرم نیستم برم دانشگاه آزاد
> برام سخته اون همه زحمتی که کشیده شم پودر بشه بره هوا و برم دانشگاه آزاد
> شما موفق نشدین من میشم!!!
> همچین میگن نمون عمرت هدر میره انگار که دوران راهنمایی و دبستان داشتن بمب اتم میساختن!!! 
> 5 سال دبستان داشتین یادمیگرفتین یک دوم + سه چهارم چقدر میشه!!! 
> پسر همسایه مون رفت دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ! الان داره کامپیوتر فروشی یک نفر رو طی میکشه ماهی 300 تومن 
> من اجر زحمت هامو میگیرم!
> دیگه هم این انجمن نمیام روحیه ام ضعیف نشه  و اعصابم بهم میریزه 
> فقط روز اعلام نتایج میام بهت نشون بدم که میشه! خداحافظ



15 lمرداد حتما کارنامت بزار اینجا !
منم میزارم !  ببینیم کدوم بیشتر بازده داشت !

----------


## mehdi69460

> پسر خوب اسم اون هدر دادن عمر نیست  من از سال سومه دارم سگ میزنم در حالی که میتونستم برم دختر بازی
> به خاطر چندتا استاد مافنگی و معلم ***** و کم کاری قبلی خودم حاضرم نیستم برم دانشگاه آزاد
> برام سخته اون همه زحمتی که کشیده شم پودر بشه بره هوا و برم دانشگاه آزاد
> شما موفق نشدین من میشم!!!
> همچین میگن نمون عمرت هدر میره انگار که دوران راهنمایی و دبستان داشتن بمب اتم میساختن!!! 
> 5 سال دبستان داشتین یادمیگرفتین یک دوم + سه چهارم چقدر میشه!!! 
> پسر همسایه مون رفت دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ! الان داره کامپیوتر فروشی یک نفر رو طی میکشه ماهی 300 تومن 
> من اجر زحمت هامو میگیرم!
> دیگه هم این انجمن نمیام روحیه ام ضعیف نشه  و اعصابم بهم میریزه 
> فقط روز اعلام نتایج میام بهت نشون بدم که میشه! خداحافظ


این انجمن به غیر از اخبار و اطلاعات کنکوریش دو قرون نمی ارزه هر کی یه چیزی میگه در مورد منابع در مورد روش درس خوندن فضاش استرس زاست اکثرا میان تخریب میکنن که البته طبیعیه چون همه با هم رقیب هستن قصد تخریب رقیبشون رو دارن 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## GUST

> 15 lمرداد حتما کارنامت بزار اینجا !
> منم میزارم !  ببینیم کدوم بیشتر بازده داشت !


تو میدونی من کجا درس خوندم که این رو حرف میزنی!؟
بین یک عده مافنگی که ادمو به *** میکشن! 
هندسه 1 ترم اول شدم 4.75 
با اون وضع لجنی خودمو سال سوم کاری کردم که امتحان آموزش و پرورش سال سوم شدم نفر 65 مشهد! 
اما حتی مدیر مدرسه یک تبریک خشک و خالی هم به من نگفت!!! 
تنها کسی بودم که معدل کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شده بود!! مدیر مدرسه میگفت توی 16 سالی که من معاونم سابقه نداشته! 
حالا همه این زحمت هام رو ول کنم برم قاطی اونایی که یک کلام نخوندن بشینم اونم توی دانشگاهی مثل آزاد که4تا سئوال الکی میدن و همونا رو امتحان میگیرن ! کسی هم فراتر از اون نمیره!! دقیقا مثل دبیرستانم! 
هرکسی رو با خودش مقایسه کن!امسال صندلی های کنکور بر اساس معدل بود! از مدرسه ما هیچکس نیومده بود! تمام تک رقمی های مشهد حوزه ما بودن!
همچین میگن بخون برای ارشد شریف قبول شو! مثل این میمونه یکی 100 کیلو بار رو به یک مشقت تا 70% راه بیاره بعد ول کنه بگه ولش کن کی حوصله داره!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

عزیز من بچه شهرستانیم !
امسال هم غیر حضوری گرفتم بدون کلاس همه درسا رو فقط خودم خوندم ! حالا شرایط من بدتره یا تو ؟
الکی برای خودت بهانه تراشی نکن من هیچ کدوم از این بهانه رو قبول ندارم داری الکی خودتو توجیح میکنی !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

باشه جواد باشه !
ولی حتما 15 مرداد هر دو کارنامه میزاریم قبول ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> پسر خوب اسم اون هدر دادن عمر نیست  من از سال سومه دارم سگ میزنم در حالی که میتونستم برم دختر بازی
> به خاطر چندتا استاد مافنگی و معلم ***** و کم کاری قبلی خودم حاضرم نیستم برم دانشگاه آزاد
> برام سخته اون همه زحمتی که کشیده شم پودر بشه بره هوا و برم دانشگاه آزاد
> شما موفق نشدین من میشم!!!
> همچین میگن نمون عمرت هدر میره انگار که دوران راهنمایی و دبستان داشتن بمب اتم میساختن!!! 
> 5 سال دبستان داشتین یادمیگرفتین یک دوم + سه چهارم چقدر میشه!!! 
> پسر همسایه مون رفت دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ! الان داره کامپیوتر فروشی یک نفر رو طی میکشه ماهی 300 تومن 
> من اجر زحمت هامو میگیرم!
> دیگه هم این انجمن نمیام روحیه ام ضعیف نشه  و اعصابم بهم میریزه 
> فقط روز اعلام نتایج میام بهت نشون بدم که میشه! خداحافظ


من گفتم پشت کنکور نمون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من گفتم جو گیر نشو که متاسفانه شما بدجور جو گیر شدی
همین احمد رضا چوپ جو گیر بازیاشو داره میخوره
مگه ن احمد جون؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> من گفتم پشت کنکور نمون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من گفتم جو گیر نشو که متاسفانه شما بدجور جو گیر شدی
> همین احمد رضا چوپ جو گیر بازیاشو داره میخوره
> مگه ن احمد جون؟


اره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من گفتم پشت کنکور نمون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من گفتم جو گیر نشو که متاسفانه شما بدجور جو گیر شدی
> همین احمد رضا چوپ جو گیر بازیاشو داره میخوره
> مگه ن احمد جون؟


ن والا ما هم نمیگیم نمون ! بمون ولی جو گیر نشو این راهش نیست یه روز بعد کنکور بیای 10 ساعت بخونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اره مشاورم گفت تو نباید 14 ساعت میخوندی  :Yahoo (21):  مننم همین حرفای این سجاد میزدم بعد در عین ناباوری کلا ول کردم :d

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


اره مشاورم گفت تو نباید 14 ساعت میخوندی  مننم همین حرفای این سجاد میزدم بعد در عین ناباوری کلا ول کردم :d


ول کردنت چه ربطی به 14 ساعت خوندن داره؟....البته 14 ساعتم دیگه زیاده....بالای 10 خوبه
.
.
من تا الان 5 ساعت خوندم.شماهم بیکار بشین .*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> ول کردنت چه ربطی به 14 ساعت خوندن داره؟....البته 14 ساعتم دیگه زیاده....بالای 10 خوبه
> .
> .
> من تا الان 5 ساعت خوندم.شماهم بیکار بشین .*


به ادم فشار میاد دبعد درس ول میکنه ! البته من مریض شدم حقیقتش !  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (564):

----------


## sajad564

> اره مشاورم گفت تو نباید 14 ساعت میخوندی  مننم همین حرفای این سجاد میزدم بعد در عین ناباوری کلا ول کردم :d


حرفای این سجاد ینی چی؟؟
الان با حرفای من مخالفت کردی؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> حرفای این سجاد ینی چی؟؟
> الان با حرفای من مخالفت کردی؟؟


نه ! یعنی چی من اصلا منظورت نگرفتم  :Yahoo (21):  
اسم gust هم سجاده ! یا جواد بود !  :Yahoo (21):  نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


به ادم فشار میاد دبعد درس ول میکنه ! البته من مریض شدم حقیقتش ! 


14 که واقعا فشار میاره.....ولی خوب شب میخوابی فردا ری استارت :-|
.*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> 14 که واقعا فشار میاره.....ولی خوب شب میخوابی فردا ری استارت :-|
> .*


14 ساعت زیر کولر :d

----------


## GUST

> اره مشاورم گفت تو نباید 14 ساعت میخوندی  مننم همین حرفای این سجاد میزدم بعد در عین ناباوری کلا ول کردم :d


حمیدرضا |:

----------


## sajad564

> *
> 14 که واقعا فشار میاره.....ولی خوب شب میخوابی فردا ری استارت :-|
> .*


نیگا تو هم دیگه داری پوریا بازی در میاریا :Yahoo (4): 
یه کم منطقی باشید خواهشن

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


نیگا تو هم دیگه داری پوریا بازی در میاریا
یه کم منطقی باشید خواهشن


منطقی تر از این . شب میخوابی خستگی و فشار میره.فردا هم از نو ......
.
نه بابا.پوریا  دست نیافتنیه.....
.
.*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> منطقی تر از این . شب میخوابی خستگی و فشار میره.فردا هم از نو ......
> .
> نه بابا.پوریا  دست نیافتنیه.....
> .
> .*


ن ن من نمیگم امروز نخون میگم اینکه میخوای یه ساللللللللللللللل هر روز بالای ده ساعت بخونی تازه اونم از کی؟؟از امروز...اصلا منطقی نیست

----------


## rezaaa

واقعیته

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ن ن من نمیگم امروز نخون میگم اینکه میخوای یه ساللللللللللللللل هر روز بالای ده ساعت بخونی تازه اونم از کی؟؟از امروز...اصلا منطقی نیست


من که نمیگم 350 روزو بالای 10 ساعت میتونم بخونم
.حتماحتمن بعضی روزا افت میکنم ممکنه حتی صفر بخونم .ولی لازم نیست برنامه رو ساعت کمتری واسش  در نظر بگیری . من 12/5 ساعت در نظر میگیرم.تا حد توان واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنم.اگه نتونستمم مهم نیست*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> من که نمیگم 350 روزو بالای 10 ساعت میتونم بخونم
> .حتماحتمن بعضی روزا افت میکنم ممکنه حتی صفر بخونم .ولی لازم نیست برنامه رو ساعت کمتری واسش  در نظر بگیری . من 12/5 ساعت در نظر میگیرم.تا حد توان واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنم.اگه نتونستمم مهم نیست*


توم 15 مرداد کارنامه بزار

----------


## sajad564

> توم 15 مرداد کارنامه بزار


15 مرداد امسال؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mmheidania

> سلام 
> آقا ما هنوز عرق 95 خشک نشده استارتمون رو زدیم! 
> این برنامه فردام...
> اگر خوب هست همینجوری ادامه بدم....
> 1)مرور آنالیز ترکیبی (برای فهم بهتر گراف)
> 2) گراف گسسته (خیلی سبز)
> 3)دین و زندگی درس 1و2 (تست کنکور -تالیفی - سنجش - گزینه 2 ) 
> 4)فیزیک 100 تست اول حرکت (منبع خیلی سبز) 
> 5)مرور لغات پرتکرار زبان پیش و سوم 
> ...


سلام. خسته نباشین
ببین برنامت از دید یه دانش آموز خیلی برنامه پر و پیمون و دقیقه اما چنتا نکته هست که فکر کنم احاظ کنی بد نباشه
اول اینکه چون دومین سالته برای کنکور برنامت یکم باید با برنامه سال اول متفاوت باشه. 
دوم هم اینکه شیوه مطالعه دروس رو باید توی عمومی و اختصاصی رعایت کنی. مثلا توی عمومی هایی مثل دین و زندگی روش اینه که امروز 3 درس میخونی از متن کتاب ، بعد از ظهر آیات رو فقط میخونی و سعی میکنی با متنی که صبح خوندی تطبیق بدی بعد حدقل 24  حداکثر 36 ساعت بعد یه سری تست آموزشی یا همون تالیفی کار میکنی تا تثبیت شه.
کلا همه درس ها همینطور دقیق شیوه مطالعه دارن که یادگیریش میتونه خیلی برات مفید باشه. 
کلا برای سال دوم و تضمین موفقیت یه برنامه اصولی داشته باشی بهتره و سعی کنی از کمک دیگرون که تجربه دارن کمک بگیری موفق تر هم میشی.

----------


## Chandler Bing

به نظر من اگه روزی۱۰ ساعت یا بیشتر میخواید درس بخونید حتما یک روز در هفته رو استراحت کنید

----------


## nima2580

کلا بچه ها سعی کنید هر روز رو یه درس تمرکز کنید و گرنه تداخل میشه موفقیت اینطور حاصل نمیشه

----------

